# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Xin bản vẽ máy lốc tôn tham khảo ạ

## Trantrui

Dạ các bác.có bác nào có bản vẽ máy lốc tôn cho e xin tham khảo với ạ.

----------

